# Need a CHEAP Carbon Filter and duct fan...



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, so up until my last harvest I was able to control the smell with a small carbon filter I made myself.
Well, the flowering stage of my Lemon Haze was STRONG. Smelled like cat piss Hahaha.
I need to pick up a Cheap scrubber/fan setup. My room is only 3'w x 4'd x 8'h.

I only run 3 plants in flower max at a time (I do everything 12/12)
I was hoping to be able to use a 4" setup. I'd like to use one of the narrow duct fans, but whatever I use needs to be QUIET!

*Cliffnotes: I need a Cheap, Small, and Quiet scrubber/fan setup!!!
*
Thanks Guys


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 2, 2012)

OK so after full investigation, I have nowhere that I can fit a fan/carbon filter.
What else can I do?
Ona doesn't do shit...


Will running a scrubber in a sealed room help at all, or not so much.


----------



## Yung Savvy (Jun 2, 2012)

Have you thought about investing in a True HEPA filter? I hear they work wonders. 

Honeywell makes a few solid products between the 100-200$ range.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 2, 2012)

How well do they work? And how big are they. I leave the door pen during the day so the smell travels. 
When the door Is shut you can't smell anything.


----------



## Yung Savvy (Jun 2, 2012)

If your running an exhaust to the outside I'd say it would decrease the smell by maybe half.

I've even heard keeping it in there helps keep your grow room cleaner and helps the plants breathe easier. 

PM and I'll send you the links to both of the purifiers I use in either of my grow rooms.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 2, 2012)

In my experience, HEPA filters and ionizers make very little difference because the VOC's given off by cannabis contain particles that are too small for those devices to work. What I found was three options, ozone/plasmawave, photocatalytic converter, and carbon. I decided against ozone/plasmawave because I have pets. The photocatalytic converter I bought actually does a decent job, but it lets a lot through. I eventually decided, like most growers, carbon is the best bet. 

The cheapest carbon filter I found, outside of DIU, is the odorsok. I read mixed reviews on the net but decided to try a small one (400 cfm). I noticed a difference immediately, although it was not enough to handle the entire room. (about 1000 cf) It was proof of concept to me so I ordered the 1000 cfm and paired it with a 660 cfm fan. I have not smelled anything for 3 months now, even standing in my room over my plants. I ordered a second one for the rest of the house as purposeful overkill and it even takes care of smoke odors in just a few minutes. (I have ionizers in the rest of the house as well)

The problem I have with carbon is that it fills up with humidity which blocks it's ability to absorb odors. With the odorsok I simply run a hair dryer over it for 10 min once a month. They can also be washed if you notice a decline in their performance, but they must be washed with 0ppm water and NO detergents and then dried with heat.

Anyway the 1000cfm with fan is about $170 and is supposed to cover you for a year before needing washed. I've had mine about 4 months and still love them. Mine came with a chart which suggests how often to blowdry it depending on humidity level.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 2, 2012)

So you run an odorsok in your sealed room? It just sits somewhere in the room?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 2, 2012)

Yea, it sits and cycles the air about every 40 sec. I have an AC unit in the window, there is never any odor coming from it standing outside.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool.
I wasn't sure if a carbon filter would work in a sealed room.
Is it too much to ask for a pic of your filter/fan setup?


----------



## cues (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, I so got to try one. Can you fit them over existing carbon filters?


----------



## SeaBeeDee (Jun 2, 2012)

Ever thought about putting carbon filter outside?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 2, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Cool.
> I wasn't sure if a carbon filter would work in a sealed room.
> Is it too much to ask for a pic of your filter/fan setup?



Best I can do

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/133485

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/133931


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 2, 2012)

cues said:


> Man, I so got to try one. Can you fit them over existing carbon filters?


Nah, they are a stand alone filter.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 2, 2012)

I never considered a carbon filter outside the closet. But not sure where I could put it. 
I'd rather keep it all in the closet to be honest.

So, something like this will work in my very small closet correct? I can just kinda place it in the room somewhere, and no need to vent it?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300591431680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Inline-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Combo-Odor-Control-Kit-Hydrponics-Grown-Tent-New-UL-/150785102202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231b7e117a

How lous are that style fan?


----------



## + WitchDoctor + (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got a few of these. You might be able to get it "slightly" cheaper on ebay, but HTG is cool about warranties and stuff. https://www.htgsupply.com/Product-A-GrowBright-4in-Inline-Fan-&-Carbon-Filter-Combo.asp It's $120 for both.


----------



## throwdo (Jun 3, 2012)

i wonder how good they work


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 3, 2012)

How loud is it. Would the speed controller keep it a little more quiet? I need under 50 cfm to clear my room in a few minutes. So, I should be able to turn the fan way down. Does turning down the speed controller actually make the fan louder by stressing the fan motor?


----------



## Tony Sativa (Jun 3, 2012)

The htg supply filters work okay I've used them in the past but if you can swing the extra cash get a can or phat filter they last longer. If you can't see hear or smell it it no one will ever no unless you tell them that's why I also use S&P inline fans. They use low watts and are real quiet.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I'm gonna pull the string on the HTG one with a fan controller. I'm just afraid the fan will be too loud. I only need under 50 cfm.
Does HTG ship discretly? Is the filter refillable?


----------



## + WitchDoctor + (Jun 3, 2012)

I think they were pretty good with shipping, but I have one locally now that I go to. They're a good chain though. Call one and ask, or call customer service. 

And I'm pretty sure they have a 12 month life, longer if you're dimming the fan I imagine. I don't think they're refillable after that though. They get the job done though. 

I use a phat filter as well outside the tent, just so that it doesn't smell upstairs. I have no odor issues.


----------



## RambunctiousRadish (Jun 3, 2012)

CanFan filters work the best for high humidity conditions. They are the only brand that uses a particular mix of carbon to combat ruthless humidity. I don't know the science behind it, but I am their customer for life. After trying a number of brands that claim the same results I'm going to leave it to the filter pros!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 4, 2012)

are any of the filters refillable?
How about a fan speed controller...What's the best one, and do they quiet down the fan significantly? I need silence!


----------



## nick88 (Jun 4, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> are any of the filters refillable?
> How about a fan speed controller...What's the best one, and do they quiet down the fan significantly? I need silence!


Just set can filter in floor, put a fan on top and set in corner. If you want to cut down on fan noise, run u a pirce of duct about 3 ft long off the fan. I've found that this will greatly reduce fan noise as most of it comes out the exhaust side


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 4, 2012)

So, does a speed controller help to quiet it down??? I can set 1 4" fan on "low" ans still pull enough cfm for my room.
Will the low setting quiet the fan significantly? Or will you hear the whine/hum of the fan motor from stressing the fan by turning down the voltage?


----------



## cues (Jun 5, 2012)

you need a variac for speed control to be guaranteed not to produce hum.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 5, 2012)

Variant is a brand? Or style? Never bought a speed controller before.
Any links you can send.my way?


----------



## PacNW (Jun 5, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Variant is a brand? Or style? Never bought a speed controller before.
> Any links you can send.my way?


Panasonic makes the quietest fans. This 240 cfm is like 1.4 sones. http://www.westsidewholesale.com/whisper-line-240-cfm-6-duct-in-line-fan.html Best energy use to cfm ratio I have found. You can hear it if you sit next to it. My oscillating fan is louder. You need to vent the room or introduce CO2 the plants will use it up and replace it with oxygen and die if the room is sealed. The cfm will drop depending on the resistance of the filter you put on it. Can you open the ceiling and repair it when you leave?


----------



## Nobahd (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone tryed those "Ozone" lights? ive never tryed them with growing weed but i smoke cigs in my garage and it does take the smell away fast and you only have to leave it on for 20-30 mins a day and at the price of 12 bucks really its not a bad deal... but does it work with weed plant smell? idk but as far as testing cigs and turbo car exhaust the light does clean up the smell pretty nicely.


----------



## cues (Jun 6, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Variant is a brand? Or style? Never bought a speed controller before.
> Any links you can send.my way?


No, Variac was a brand. Now it has become a common name for a variable tarnsformer (in much the same way as many vacuum cleaners are now commonly called 'hoovers')
The difference is, variacs (sorry, variable transformers) slow fan speed by reducing voltage without affecting Hertz or amps (which is what causes the hum). This is a very simple explanation as I have little understanding (I am no electrician). All I know is, it works, and most other methods that work by simply applying a resistive load don't without causing extra hum, no matter how pretty the packaging.
This is a link to one but I'm in the UK.
http://www.maplin.co.uk/0.75a-variable-transformer-6476


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 6, 2012)

How about this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Variable-Speed-exhaust-Fan-Controller-control-rotary-inline-Motor-Speedster-HPS-/390427658986?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae74d4aea
That was the one I was planning on purchasing.

Either that one, or this...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYDROFARM-ACTIVE-AIR-IN-LINE-DUCT-FAN-BLOWER-SPEED-CONTROLLER-ADJUSTER-CONTROL-/180888478491?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1dcb231b


----------



## cues (Jun 7, 2012)

Check out this link
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/531913-hydrofarm-active-air-4-inch.html


----------



## Endur0xX (Jun 7, 2012)

it's just a matter of time before you get mold if the air is not circulating at night, you might be good for a few grow but's yeah ,... that's my take on it, what is your humidity before the light goes on?


----------



## RambunctiousRadish (Jun 7, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> are any of the filters refillable?
> How about a fan speed controller...What's the best one, and do they quiet down the fan significantly? I need silence!


The CanFan filters, as with most reputable brand carbon filters are not designed for an easy refill. I have heard of folks doing it, but I've never smell tested the results. I have used them more than a year at a time, 24/7, in high heat and high humidity. I have never even needed to throw one away actually, I've just gifted them out when it's time for an upgrade. Other brands I've tried in the same conditions lacked complete control and typically lost a significant amount of efficiency within six months.
The CanFan filters come in a lot of sizes. They are manufactured in BC. I've used both of these, (and most of their other models):
CanFan 150
156lbs (123 lbs of carbon)!
scrubbing: 2520 cfm
exhaust: 1260 cfm
flange sizes: 10,12,14"
contact .1 sec

CanFan 66
44lbs (31lbs of carbon)!
scrubbing: 824 cfm
exhaust: 412
flange sizes: 6,8,10"

Someone said Panasonic are the quietest? I've never tried them but you can sound proof any fan with anything from rubber buffers to a sound proof box! 

Happy Exhausting (hope its breezier than that sounds)!


----------



## RambunctiousRadish (Jun 7, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> So, does a speed controller help to quiet it down??? I can set 1 4" fan on "low" ans still pull enough cfm for my room.
> Will the low setting quiet the fan significantly? Or will you hear the whine/hum of the fan motor from stressing the fan by turning down the voltage?


No. Your pretty little ladies request you silence your fans without sacrificing airflow. If you set a speed controller on a 4" fan to low you will probably be pulling about as many cfms as an induction fan. You will sacrifice weight. What you are willing to spend now to comfort your nerves so you can blast that fan will be well worth it in the future!!!! Good luck, hope you find what you need to make both you and your lovely ladies smile.


----------



## RambunctiousRadish (Jun 7, 2012)

So the odorsok worked?! I'm really impressed! Have you tried it with a larger environment? You said you have had problems with carbon filters and humidity. I've had the same experience with most all the lighter weight filter brands, but have been completely satisfied with CanFan. The only thing I would change is their weight. Are the odorsok's essentially weightless?

Zank you for your input!


----------



## RambunctiousRadish (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't see you were using a closet. I recommend this://www.canfilters.com/canfilters_33.html


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 8, 2012)

OK guys, I bought a couple things earlier today. Bought a fan/filter combo and a speed controller.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Inline-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Combo-Odor-Control-Kit-Hydrponics-Grown-Tent-New-UL?item=150830984781&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9005441623014803419

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180888478491?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

I think this stuff should be more than good enough for my 2x3x7ft closet. At the most there's 3 plants in there at any given time, and everything is 12/12 from seed.
According to my math, I only need 30 cfm or so. LOL I just want silence from the fan. The auction says something about a reverse impeller for quiter noise. Never heard such a thing, so I'm sure it's some sort of gimic.


----------

